

GitHub Nodeload2: Downloads Reloaded - timf
https://github.com/blog/900-nodeload2-downloads-reloaded

======
geetarista
Great example of people that know how and when to appropriately use node.js.

~~~
umjames
Agreed. It's refreshing to be able to see knowledgable people arrive at better
solutions.

I love the fact that they come up with the best solution that solves the
problem based on their skill set at that time; and when either their skill set
improves or the technology improves, they actually go back and replace the
current solution with a better one (even if the better solution requires a
change of programming language)!

It shows the true power behind hiring the right people. It's not as much about
the number of years of experience with a technology stack, as it is proof of a
person's ability and willingness to learn new skills.

------
null_ptr
On a tangent, I wonder if GitHub has any plans to serve binary downloads for
projects in the future? Given how sleek the site is, this could make it the
one-stop shop for many projects.

~~~
shabble
Unless I'm missing something, it already can.

"Downloads/add new download" allows you to upload various files and title
them.

See <https://github.com/shabble/terminal-things> (hit the downloads button on
the mid right)

